# Occidental 5589



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikeg_05 said:


> Anyone have this side pouch? Looks pretty nice and the fact that its made in the USA is a plus, I am 90 percent sure I am going to buy it, but I am just seeking other opinions


Yup check out this thread.:thumbsup:.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/leather-pouches-38368/

bubb_tubbs 
Senior Member

Join Date: Apr 2012
Location: Toronto, ON
Posts: 260 










Quote:
Originally Posted by *HARRY304E*  
_I hope you are going to get some handle covers for your linesman's:laughing:_

Those are my old linemans from when I first started the trade.

I peeled the handles off them with a knife because when I was running Cor-line I was getting blisters from the dipped grips. They're much comfier for tying down with the bare steel, plus it makes it easier to bash out KOs from the PVC boxes with the hard ends.

I don't use them for anything anymore, just keep them around in case I ever do any slab work.

Besides, the blue-handled D2000 diagonals and linesman you see in the picture don't have any grips left on the tips of the handles either. They're getting replaced in a week or two with Knipex 1000V equivalents.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

The pouch I had before that one was an Ideal 35-950, but the rivets on the handle failed so I got a return under warranty.










I like the new one so far but I am going to have a leatherworker add a divider so the main pouch is broken up a bit more.


----------

